# Taking the teeth out of the Lacey Act?



## Gcroz (Jun 5, 2012)

Please see text of H.R. 4171 AKA "Freedom from Over-Criminalization and Unjust Seizures Act of 2012". http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-112hr4171ih/pdf/BILLS-112hr4171ih.pdf

I do need to reconcile with the actual Lacey Act, but if I read this correctly, it seems that they will move from criminal liability to strictly civil liability. I'm not sure how many were aware, I found this cite from a herpetologist I follow on Facebook and YouTube.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

I will need to peruse this in depth! Thanks.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's what the bill's author said when he introduced the bill

http://naturalresources.house.gov/UploadedFiles/BrounTestimony05.08.12.pdf


----------



## mormodes (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, and one page I turned up in a google search says the bill has a 3% chance of passing, *and* you can login to place bets on the outcome. Whattacountry!


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 6, 2012)

Curious as to how they came up with a 3% odds of passing.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt its really true, I mean how reliable is a web page that'll also take your bet on legislation? LOL!

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/hr4171#


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 8, 2012)

I spoke to a contact that is a player in SCI and NRA and some major lobbying groups are backing the legislation. Perhaps that 3% was a bit off, but I would still not put money on it.


----------

